# Huge power outage plunges millions of people across central america into darkness from Costa Rica to



## MindWars

A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it. 
Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.


----------



## Ringel05

MindWars said:


> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.


Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events

Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

They were lucky they were able to fix such a big problem in only five hours.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ringel05 said:


> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........



It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.


----------



## Ringel05

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.
Click to expand...

That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ringel05 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........
Click to expand...


If it is big enough, I'm sure it is ok to include a story from anywhere.


----------



## Ringel05

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is big enough, I'm sure it is ok to include a story from anywhere.
Click to expand...

I love rationalities!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ringel05 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is big enough, I'm sure it is ok to include a story from anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love rationalities!!!
Click to expand...


I'll bet it doesn't get moved. Let's see.

She should have posted it in Latin America? 

I'm glad it's here.


----------



## Ringel05

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is big enough, I'm sure it is ok to include a story from anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love rationalities!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet it doesn't get moved. Let's see.
> 
> She should have posted it in Latin America?
> 
> I'm glad it's here.
Click to expand...

I didn't report it and if no one else does it'll probably not get moved.  of course if we take your logic then why bother with multiple forum headings, just merge em all into one.........  That way the lazy don't have to look elsewhere......... And do away with the rule of posting topics under the appropriate heading.......


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MindWars said:


> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.



It was the Illuminati.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ringel05 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a US discussion about Central America. The power grid is a global concern.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is big enough, I'm sure it is ok to include a story from anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love rationalities!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet it doesn't get moved. Let's see.
> 
> She should have posted it in Latin America?
> 
> I'm glad it's here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't report it and if no one else does it'll probably not get moved.  of course if we take your logic then why bother with multiple forum headings, just merge em all into one.........  That way the lazy don't have to look elsewhere......... And do away with the rule of posting topics under the appropriate heading.......
Click to expand...


Again if the story is big enough, it should be here. I don't know if it is. That is for a mod to decide. They are pretty thorough and rarely miss something like this.


----------



## Ringel05

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to look at it but the issue is it happened in what appears to be the 51st state of Central America........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is big enough, I'm sure it is ok to include a story from anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love rationalities!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet it doesn't get moved. Let's see.
> 
> She should have posted it in Latin America?
> 
> I'm glad it's here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't report it and if no one else does it'll probably not get moved.  of course if we take your logic then why bother with multiple forum headings, just merge em all into one.........  That way the lazy don't have to look elsewhere......... And do away with the rule of posting topics under the appropriate heading.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again if the story is big enough, it should be here. I don't know if it is. That is for a mod to decide. They are pretty thorough and rarely miss something like this.
Click to expand...

You'd be surprised what they miss and if it has already morphed into a US discussion then it will stay.  
I was a mod here years and years ago, I helped clarify most of the rules and helped write others.  I would have moved it immediately and all the mods and admin would have backed me up.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Well nice try.


----------



## Ringel05

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Well nice try.


Again I didn't report it so obviously the mods are doing their job........


----------



## JoeMoma

My power went out last night.  So I went out for a milk shake from Sonic.  The power was still out for a few hours after I got back home.  I had to go several hours on no USMB.

Anyway, doesn't this still qualify as a current event no matter where it happened?


----------



## Ringel05

MindWars said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fk off,  chit happens don't like it that's ur problem.  Thanks ANTIFA SNITCH,
> For your fkn information i'm use to " Current events........     Good report job thanks for saving me the trouble snitch.
Click to expand...

Wow, you're more stupid than you look..........  Like I told another poster, I didn't report it ya fuckin' crybaby.


----------



## MindWars

It sure is strange every single time you come onto my post CRYING about what it is or isn't , or where it's at  CRY BABY it ends  up moved to CONSPIRACY .............. more often than   where this one is at. 

So in general if anybody is the cry baby cyka it's you ,   again my post always get moved every single time you ope that mouth and REPORT it........... CRY BABY nobody else seems to have a problem accept those of you who  can't stand what you see.  CRY BABY


----------



## MindWars

Ringel05 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've even mentioned it to you before in other post...............In case you don't recall.
> 
> Where every time you come over flapping it gets moved, so maybe on this one you didn't , ,  and I only say that because it didn't end up in CONSPIRACY ............... Any other time you snitched it did ahahaha
> 
> lmao whose the cry baby look how pissed you got cause I said you were a snitch ehheeh
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Illuminati.
Click to expand...

It always is...Or US Free masons..


----------



## Ringel05

MindWars said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> Forums >  *US Discussion* > Current Events
> 
> Sooooooo, Central America has become the 51st state?  I didn't know that..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've even mentioned it to you before in other post...............In case you don't recall.
> 
> Where every time you come over flapping it gets moved, so maybe on this one you didn't , ,  and I only say that because it didn't end up in CONSPIRACY ............... Any other time you snitched it did ahahaha
> 
> lmao whose the cry baby look how pissed you got cause I said you were a snitch ehheeh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Guess what, you're an idiot.  Constantly making incorrect assumption everywhere you go.  The most plausible explanation are the mods are watching your posts as apparently you believe your conspiracy crap actually has credence.


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Illuminati.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is...Or US Free masons..
Click to expand...

It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.  

I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Illuminati.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is...Or US Free masons..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.
> 
> I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!
Click to expand...

He does look like a Jewish space alien..


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Illuminati.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is...Or US Free masons..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.
> 
> I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does look like a Jewish space alien..
Click to expand...

It must be the hat.


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136633
> 
> A huge power outage plunged millions of people across Central America into darkness Saturday, as authorities from Panama to Costa Rica to El Salvador scrambled to restore electrical service.
> The blackout affected some five million people in Costa Rica alone, where officials largely had managed to restore service after a nationwide power outage lasting about five hours.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Just what this Country needed to have happen. Question is what caused it and or who is to blame for it.
> Was it faulty , does the system need upgraded, was it attacked, or some lazy ass leader who doesn't want to dump money into their grid. Hell maybe  none of the above. But rambling gave me something to write here hahaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Illuminati.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is...Or US Free masons..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.
> 
> I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does look like a Jewish space alien..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be the hat.
Click to expand...

The shirt is a dead give away..


----------



## Moonglow

In 2007 we had a power outage for two weeks, but no one posted the event on a message board...


----------



## HenryBHough

Why did that tweet seen in central America say "testing, 1-2-3, testing....."

Preview of what's coming to The U.S.A.?  Energy independence in a new and marvelous way?  Just shut it down!


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Illuminati.
> 
> 
> 
> It always is...Or US Free masons..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.
> 
> I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does look like a Jewish space alien..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be the hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shirt is a dead give away..
Click to expand...

I'll notify all my alien friends to stop wearing that shirt.........


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It always is...Or US Free masons..
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.
> 
> I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does look like a Jewish space alien..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be the hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shirt is a dead give away..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll notify all my alien friends to stop wearing that shirt.........
Click to expand...

Had he been wearing a Philippine shirt  "Cubavera", no one would have noticed..


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the Martians, maybe ancient aliens.
> 
> I just found an ancient alien online!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does look like a Jewish space alien..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be the hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The shirt is a dead give away..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll notify all my alien friends to stop wearing that shirt.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had he been wearing a Philippine shirt  "Cubavera", no one would have noticed..
Click to expand...

We were wearing those decades ago, then Tsoukalos found us out, he was onto us even when he was a baby.


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> In 2007 we had a power outage for two weeks, but no one posted the event on a message board...


It's posted now.  It's about time.


----------



## Moonglow

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2007 we had a power outage for two weeks, but no one posted the event on a message board...
> 
> 
> 
> It's posted now.  It's about time.
Click to expand...

Duh-oh! The only time it ever got down to -20 here in SW Mizzouri...


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2007 we had a power outage for two weeks, but no one posted the event on a message board...
> 
> 
> 
> It's posted now.  It's about time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh-oh! The only time it ever got down to -20 here in SW Mizzouri...
Click to expand...

As cold as a witch's tit!


----------

